# Conejos River



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been whitewater kayaking on it in recent years, and I wouldn't suggest the upper sections for float fishing.... I assume your referring to the lower stretches, but I would not suggest taking a raft above the confluence of the Conejos and it's south fork. That's where we usually hike out with kayaks, and it's not a good launch. Hopefully someone can provide you with better beta for the lower reaches, but I have heard people talk about barb wire down there....


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Conejos in IKs ?*

I'd also like to check out any reach of the Conejos with IKs, and maybe a 12' baby-cat. I don't mind portaging a few fences but do need to confirm access points.
The lower stretch along the highway looks to be easily navigable, but at least one diversion dam shows up on Google maps.


----------



## southbound (May 20, 2008)

I've paddled the Conejos from where it crosses CO17 down to the Mogote campground. First couple of miles is a float, then things pick up about half way thru the run with wave trains, blind corners, and a slot/drop rapid just above the Aspen Glade campground. It was fun. (1100 cfs) No dams or wire, a few avoidable strainers and lots of private property.

Put in is at the Ponderosa Campground RV park on CO17, take out is the fisherman's parking at the Mogote campground. Easy bicycle shuttle.

Have you tried the Rio Grande by Creede through Wagon Wheel Gap and the Palisades CG? Lots of fishing rigs on that stretch.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Southbound!
That's just what I needed to commit to setting up a Conejos trip this spring.
I've not done the upper Rio Grande yet, but did set the bar high after a 2014 trip on the Gunnison from Chucker trail during the hatch.
I'd just looking for something closer with easier logistics.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Scott, I am definitely interested in checking out the pinnacle gorge section. its only @ 3 hrs from santa fe. also EF San juan is same region too, maybe as a quick two day. Apparently I have less time for paddling then i used to but I have been wanting to hit it for a while.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*May14-15*

I plan to set something up for May 14-15 and will keep you posted Abron.
Probably Piedra, maybe Conejos, depending on flows and group.
I have only done a portion of the East Fork SJ and would like to continue on down to the confluence, maybe even on into Pagosa.
SYOTR.


----------



## Beav212 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like good floating - let us know how it goes.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Here comes the rif-raf*

Sounds fun to me.


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

hey Rojo, we have a small group of Ik's out of Montrose, Co. that plans on coming that way first part of May also, to run the upper Piedra, upper SanJuan, and Pinnacle Gorge of Conejos all three. They are all close enough to enjoy and make the trip so memorable, getting a triple dose of new runs for all of us. Keep us updated on exact dates maybe we could hook up. Gunther at 970-497-6512. Thanks


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

abron said:


> Scott, I am definitely interested in checking out the pinnacle gorge section. its only @ 3 hrs from santa fe. also EF San juan is same region too, maybe as a quick two day. Apparently I have less time for paddling then i used to but I have been wanting to hit it for a while.


Although the Conejos and EF San Juan are extremely close as the crow flies, Elwood Pass is very rough and even if your vehicle could make it, I'm not sure it's actually going to be any faster than going around. It ends up being a couple hours between the 2. I would enjoy another trip to both drainages this season.

Strainers amidst whitewater is why I would not recommend the Pinnacle Gorge (or sections above) to rafts.



The hike in and out at the South Fork confluence is probably a 1/2 mile and a few hundred feet of elevation....but the meadow at the river access is a special place, and right on the border of the South San Juan Wilderness.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

lmyers said:


> Although the Conejos and EF San Juan are extremely close as the crow flies, Elwood Pass is very rough and even if your vehicle could make it, I'm not sure it's actually going to be any faster than going around. It ends up being a couple hours between the 2. I would enjoy another trip to both drainages this season.
> 
> Strainers amidst whitewater is why I would not recommend the Pinnacle Gorge (or sections above) to rafts.
> 
> ...


That was a wonderful weekend. Mighty handsome guy in those pics.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

gunnerman said:


> hey Rojo, we have a small group of Ik's out of Montrose, Co. that plans on coming that way first part of May also, to run the upper Piedra, upper SanJuan, and Pinnacle Gorge of Conejos all three. They are all close enough to enjoy and make the trip so memorable, getting a triple dose of new runs for all of us. Keep us updated on exact dates maybe we could hook up. Gunther at 970-497-6512. Thanks


Gunther, I can only make the dates of May 14-15 and will post any plans.
We also have a similar mission up to your area June 7-12 to explore new-to-us rivers with one of your locals on the San Miguel, Upper Gunnison, Taylor,... 

Logan, Those pictures partly inspired my interest in running the Conejos this year. Thanks for sharing. The video here also makes me want to see the middle section near Aspen Glade Campground. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv15-qwM1Sk


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*May 13-15 paddle weekend*

Shoot me a pm with your e-mail to get on the distro list for plans this weekend on Lower Conejos or East Fork San Juan and Piedra. The Platoro release looks to be turned off again, ruling out the upper reach.
http://www.dwr.state.co.us/SurfaceWater/data/detail_graph.aspx?ID=CONPLACO&MTYPE=DISCHRG

The current storm passing through Southern CO has gages dropping, but we will see how things shape up on Wed/Thur and determine final camping and put-in locations based on cfs and responses of those committed to joining us.

Rojo


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Yo, Rojo did you forget to hit the reply tab,or are we suppose to upgrade our psychic abilities to figure out this post. Our group is definitely headed out of Montrose for a weekend gig somewhere just quite haven't narrowed it down yet. MY preference is leaning towards Piedra and Upper SanJuan for sure, just not sure we can all get away for 3 days. What's your river plan for this weekend, would maybe like to hook-up. Mostly an older group of Ik's, with solid Intermediate skills. Should have definite plans on destination by Wed. so lets touch base then.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

gunnerman said:


> Yo, Rojo did you forget to hit the reply tab,or are we suppose to upgrade our psychic abilities to figure out this post. Our group is definitely headed out of Montrose for a weekend gig somewhere just quite haven't narrowed it down yet. MY preference is leaning towards Piedra and Upper SanJuan for sure, just not sure we can all get away for 3 days. What's your river plan for this weekend, would maybe like to hook-up. Mostly an older group of Ik's, with solid Intermediate skills. Should have definite plans on destination by Wed. so lets touch base then.


gunnar its ok buddy, his post got put in white somehow. 

"Shoot me a pm with your e-mail to get on the distro list for plans this weekend on Lower Conejos or East Fork San Juan and Piedra. The Platoro release looks to be turned off again, ruling out the upper reach."


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

gunnerman said:


> Yo, Rojo did you forget to hit the reply tab,or are we suppose to upgrade our psychic abilities to figure out this post. Our group is definitely headed out of Montrose for a weekend gig somewhere just quite haven't narrowed it down yet. MY preference is leaning towards Piedra and Upper SanJuan for sure, just not sure we can all get away for 3 days. What's your river plan for this weekend, would maybe like to hook-up. Mostly an older group of Ik's, with solid Intermediate skills. Should have definite plans on destination by Wed. so lets touch base then.


East Fork gate is still closed (San Juan), Middle Fork road is open though (Piedra). Conejos isn't flowing...

I have a Browns Canyon fundraiser on Saturday night, but would be willing to road trip somewhere and meet you guys just for Sunday.

The following weekend (21st) is my birthday and I am definitely planning a full weekend of paddling.

I would suggest you go with someone who is familiar with the East Fork and/or Piedra Gunther. At solid flows both runs will be pushing your comfort level and I think you will have a better time if someone knows the lines....


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Conejos, Alamosa and San Antonio all had good water in them where they cross 285 yesterday. Still have some exploring to do on them. The Chama, which drains the same area, had almost 3,000 in the Mama Chama section a couple days ago. We caught it at 1,400 on Sunday. Its a fun beauty float with a little class 2/3 action. No fences from the Brazos confluence to the reservoir. The Brazos was/is running. Looked at that from the box down. That could be a worthy class 3ish float.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Piedra May 14*

Sorry for white text Gunther, I still choose to use the MB blue background for better contrast viewing and when I copied text from another site I guess I screwed it up.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/138601749521551/

Upper Conejos had a release last weekend, but I don't know if that is the routine and the NFS rangers couldn't provide a contact for the Platoro gate keeper to confirm plans.
The lower Conejos would likely be a good low-flow run for our IKs, even without the Platoro release, but I have not yet run that reach.

San Juan from Pagosa through Mesa Canyon is easy 19 mile float with a few added features that add interest. Good fallback if any IKs aren't comfortable with Piedra.

I have run both sections of the Piedra, but only in 14' raft and 12' baby-cat. Honestly, we only stop to scout Eye of the needle slot and that can be portaged, but bottom section is still a must-run. Rafts are harder to stop in swift current and the narrow channel of the Piedra often has only one line so it becomes a matter of boat angle and dynamic weight placement.
The put in for the upper reach is narrow enough to require a sweep-boat style for oar boats in a few spots, and mind that down-stream oar. Upper section would be great for strong/intermediate IKs and decide at midway bridge whether to continue down river.The bottom reach is where the bigger drops are located and with the middle gate open it is possible to pick just one half of the Piedra. I believe we (3-4) are also leaning towards the entire Piedra this Saturday and repeat or attempt some part of San Juan on Sunday. Friday primitive camping near lower Piedra takeout late Friday night likely and decide from there.


I have kayaked EF from first bridge, setting safety at upstream portage for others, but we all took out and hiked boats up hillside to picnic/camping area. I would like to see what lies below and continue this run down to hwy 160 or Pagosa, but I hear the gate is still locked on FR667. 

Hope you can join us.
Final details by Thur pm.
Rojo 505-400-6124


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Platoro release*

Conejos gage at Platoro is on the rise again, but I've committed to the Piedra for this weekend.
Detail Graph

I'll post a report after the Piedra and hope to see someone's report from Conejos soon.
Rojo


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

I am interested in joining on a conejos or Chama mamma trip next week. Keep me in the loop if you stop posting here. Or Rio Grande wilderness or wagon wheel gap.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone interested in a Conejos (Pinnacle Gorge or other section) or Rio Grande at the Reservoir? This week (18th through 21st?)


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Memorial Day plans. Sorry for red text.*

For those few that I have promised:

White Truck, trailer, 12’ baby-cat, two solo IKs, and “Sharkboy”.

Thursday Chama Daily (III) laps.
Friday Hopefully lead on Mamma Chama (III) above El Vado with ¼ mile carry out, then travel to the Conejos.
Sat-Sun Conejos (II-III) from SH17 to Mogote day-runs. Possibly checkout Rio G (III) around South Fork, CO.
Monday Travel back south, maybe catch Rio Grande LTB (IV) or race course (III).


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

Darn it - sorry to miss it! Back up on the Front Range for the next few weeks.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*Conejos another day.*

Plans to raft the lower Conejos below SH 17 scrubbed after quick scout revealed many "posted" signs, and at least one cable across river at bridge access point. There was no evidence of any boats in the area and general feeling favors landowner/paying fisherman only.
Someday I'll venture a more mobile kayak probe of this area, possibly in the dead of night, without fear of catching a #8 nymph or wholly-bugger barb in the ear.

Revised Memorial weekend plans did net 5 runs through the Chama Daily section on varying flows of 4k down to 1k cfs, and two runs on the remote Momma Chama section.


----------



## SLVCampo (Jun 25, 2015)

Enjoy the barbed-wire fences across the river at every grazing allotment division. 

There are very good reasons that few float this beautiful river...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

below the highway 17 bridge isn't a problem - one low bridge but no fences. take out at one of the campgrounds or where 17 comes back to the river by Mogote (might be tough for rafts)

there is a lot of wire upriver though


----------

